# Talking off warts



## Eshad

Anyone ever know anyone who had the ability to remove warts from others?  My granddaddy's cousin back in Alabama could take them from folks.  This was probably in the mid to late 1960's.  My parents took my older brother when he was little to him, and from what I remember, he sat down and talked a little while to my brother, and asked if he could have the warts.  In a matter of days they were gone.  Anyone else known anyone like that?


----------



## MudDucker

My grandfather was said to have that ability.  Never witnessed it, but more than one has told me about it.


----------



## Branchminnow

I have been taught to "conjure" poison oak, I also know a man who can stop bleeding and talk the fire out of burns.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

When I was a kid my momma took me to the family dr. for a cold or something and I had a wart on my hand and the dr. asked me if I wanted him to remove it. I automatically thought KNIFE and told him no. He rubbed my hand and said too late I just did. In a few days it was gone.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I have been taught to "conjure" poison oak, I also know a man who can stop bleeding and talk the fire out of burns.


From reading some verses in the Bible? My sister in law did that one time when Greg's nose was bleeding. I saw it stop after she read it so I can't argue with it.


----------



## dutchman

I knew a woman in our church when I was young that could conjure moles and warts away. Mama had her take a mole off of her face and I had her take a wart off of one of my feet. It worked. 

I believe!


----------



## Eshad

Very interesting.........


----------



## GeauxLSU

Yep, in Cajun culture they are known as a 'traiteur'.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Yep, in Cajun culture they are known as a 'traiteur'.


I thought that was someone who turned against their country.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Warts*



			
				Branchminnow said:
			
		

> "I* also know a man who can stop bleeding and talk the fire out of burns"*.


 
Branch, we have several on Woody's who can talk the fire out of almost anything.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> Branch, we have several on Woody's who can talk the fire out of almost anything.


----------



## GeauxLSU

*Hey, I resemble that!*



			
				Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> Branch, we have several on Woody's who can talk the fire out of almost anything.


----------



## Buckerama

A man once did it to me and my gradda can talk off burning if you are burnt


----------



## Son

*warts*

warts are a virus. Most will go away by themselves after a time. But rubbing by another will sometimes speed up the process. May be due to a chemical reaction from the other persons chemistry. Yep, lost a couple warts to an Aunt onetime. The family said it was because she was adopted and had never seen her real father. Who knows, but they're gone..


----------



## Mossy0ak270

There was also a remedy for warts that involved potatoes. For the life of me I can't remember what it is now. Daddy said his Aunt? I think it was could remove them with potatoes. It seems like you  cut the potatoe in half and rubbed it on the wart and then bury the tater or somethin along the lines. It worked for him.


----------



## Lizard Hillman

MossyOak270 I had an aunt that did that to me one time. She cut the potato in half, rubbed one with my warts and buried the other one. I lost my warts about a week later and never got them back.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Taters work in the healing process on wounds. My son in law was working on his bobcat and burned a small place on his face on the muffler and a lady told him to hold a piece of potato on it and it would heal up. He held in on the burn off and on during day and the next day you could barely see the burn.


----------



## Branchminnow

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> Branch, we have several on Woody's who can talk the fire out of almost anything.


----------



## Branchminnow

Also on stopping the bleeding it can even be done over the phone.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Taters work in the healing process on wounds. My son in law was working on his bobcat and burned a small place on his face on the muffler and a lady told him to hold a piece of potato on it and it would heal up. He held in on the burn off and on during day and the next day you could barely see the burn.



I told my daughter as good a job as it did on the burn I'd put em all over his face and see if that would help.


----------



## rip18

I've heard of such, but have never seen it myself.  The closest I've come is the wart that used to be near the end of my forefinger.  I hit it with a hammer one day while working on a roof.  The wart turned hard & black and fell off before my fingernail turned back to its right color....  Not a recommended removal method...


----------



## Buckerama

rip18 said:
			
		

> I've heard of such, but have never seen it myself.  The closest I've come is the wart that used to be near the end of my forefinger.  I hit it with a hammer one day while working on a roof.  The wart turned hard & black and fell off before my fingernail turned back to its right color....  Not a recommended removal method...


----------



## Killdee

My granpappy used to conjure warts and cure the thrash.The local dr.used to send people with their kids and he would go to the woods alone and get some kind of leaves to rub in their mouths for the thrash.


----------



## Branchminnow

Keep em coming these are interesting.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Killdee said:
			
		

> My granpappy used to conjure warts and cure the thrash.The local dr.used to send people with their kids and he would go to the woods alone and get some kind of leaves to rub in their mouths for the thrash.


A friend of mine did this with my oldest grandson.


----------



## yelper43

*Talking Off Warts*

My Uncle Took Off My Brothers Warts I Don't Know Exactly What He Did But Involved A Paper Sack A Piece Of Twine And A Single Gravel For Each Wart. Within A Week Or So They Were Gone . Thanks Unc


----------



## Havana Dude

*Yep*

About 35 years ago, a friend of my parents, their mother, about 85 years old then, licked her fingers and rubbed it on my hand. I had 3 small warts, and they were gone after about a month. Never had another since. She was from around Nashville, GA.


----------



## beginnersluck

I have found and read the scriptures in the Bible where you can stop bleeding and burning and it does work.  But I talked with my wife's grandfather who is a preacher and he said to be careful with that b/c some of it can be closely related to witchcraft and sorcery...which is against the rules of God, so I stopped doing those things.


----------



## Kenny K

I had a plantar wart in my right heel about 3 years ago. I had never had a wart before, and haven't had one since. Funny thing is that it didn't "look" like a wart. It was just a hard, kind of calloused area on my heel. But man, did it HURT! I thought I had a thorn, or splinter, or a shard of glass in there. I would dig around trying to find something, but never did. Finally after about 3 months of messing around with it, my wife convinced me to see a podiatrist, and he knew exactly what it was and cut it out. I had to stay off the foot for a few days, but it was worth it to get rid of it. 

I had heard about people who could remove warts just by rubbing them and/or speaking words, but figured it was voodoo or witchcraft too...or baloney. Anyway, I didn't know anyone that claimed to be able to do it. The podiatrist did just fine.


----------



## HMwolfpup

my mom swears my dad can rub  away warts on her...or used to any way, she hasn't had any since I was a kid


----------



## Jody Hawk

When my stepson was little he had warts all over his hands. My wife took him to some lady that she knew who could take them off. All of them disappeared !!!!! I've heard it said that a cousin of mine, who is much older than me, can take them off.


----------



## NY Vinny

Duct tape works very well!! warts, skin tags, takes em off in a few days


----------



## DanTroop2000

*warts*

I grew up in wva way up one of them hollow where the sun  shine for a half day. My folks and everyone that had  warts would have someone rub the warts with a fat peice meat and hide it. Warts would go away in two or three weeks.


----------



## DoDahDaze

Had an uncle who would bite them off.  Of course he was from the old country and would eat anything.


----------



## Hawkeye

I don't know if I can ,But I'll spit on your wart and see if it goes away,LOL


----------



## holadude

DoDahDaze said:
			
		

> Had an uncle who would bite them off.  Of course he was from the old country and would eat anything.


A little hot sauce on that and you've got a new craze there!


----------



## rusty

I had plantars warts most of my young life.  I remember a couple of times meeting someone that would buy them for a dime or a quarter.  They would go away in a few days but always seemd to come back.
I had 4 of 5 on my hands while I was in the Marines.  When I deployed to Desert Storm, I came down with a bad case of Athlete's foot from all the time on the sand.  The Corpsman gave me a small bottle of LOTRAMIN.  I rubbed it on my feet and the warts went away before the athlete's foot did.  It's been almost 15 years and they have never come back.  It's not magic, but it works.


----------



## jklaus

I have been out of work for 2 1/2 weeks cant hunt because a Dr. messed my hand up freezing one off ,froze my hand to the bed still cannot bend my pinky.should have listened to my wife


----------



## 7401R

I know folks that can talk the horns off a billy goat.....does that count?


----------



## TroupTC

*Warts*

OK , go ahead and start the comments.   I can talk warts off. My  grandma was 100% Cherokee Indian and I watched and listened as she did it.  One of the keys is for the person to cover the wart and not think about it for a specific time.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Can I be first??  Can you also walk on water??


----------



## TroupTC

Vernon Holt said:


> Can I be first??  Can you also walk on water??



Only if it's very shallow.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Really didn't mean to be a smarty, just didn't want you to be disappointed.


----------



## GeauxLSU

I can talk the ear off a wooden indian but I can not talk off warts.


----------



## lake hartwell

Boys I love all you'll but you gettin kind of freaky here. Just on the OUTSIDE chance it does work??? I got an ex mother in law I would pay BIG for. Especially the part about rubbing leaves in her mouth!!!!


----------



## bigfatboy

when i was young i had athletes foot real bad and an old black man i worked with told me to pee on my feet for a week while in the shower. never had a problem again!


----------



## Tim L

Lizard Hillman said:


> MossyOak270 I had an aunt that did that to me one time. She cut the potato in half, rubbed one with my warts and buried the other one. I lost my warts about a week later and never got them back.




I remember that one too, my aunt Norah could counger off warts.  I've been told that sometime she used a coin in conjering warts but thats been so long ago I forgot what was involved..But I do remember the pototo.


----------



## OconeeJim

*Course, the shower drain rusted away........*



bigfatboy said:


> when i was young i had athletes foot real bad and an old black man i worked with told me to pee on my feet for a week while in the shower. never had a problem again!



My brother, just a year older, and I used to fight all the time.  He "conjured" a wart off my nose....with a right hook one day.  Never came back!  He was my hunting buddy too, for many years....but...he died at 50, miss him an awful lot!  If you ever heard his story about a stud short beagle trying to climb over the top of a fence so he could trail a deer across Interstate 10 in the FL Panhandle...you'd miss my brother too.  Beagle hung there for a couple of minutes...howling!!!  Finally fell on over, licked himself, then raced across all four lanes, climbed the fence on the other side....then trailed for three more hours!


----------



## abrannon

Warts

As stated earlier warts are formed by Viruses, but there are studies that indicate they are generally caused by stress.  If that is true then, if a person believes that the problem will go away now that someone has cured them, then they will probably feel less stress and the warts will go away.  

The reason that stress is supposed to be the cause is it causes the body to slightly alter the secretions to the skin.  This makes the person vunerable to the wart causeing virus.  If that is true then the person rubbing the wart may indeed transfer some secreation to the wart.  

Just an idea.


----------



## Handgunner

Vernon Holt said:


> Branch, we have several on Woody's who can talk the fire out of almost anything.


   

I've heard of warts being removed with duct tape.  Anyone heard that before?

Take a peice of duct tape, put it over the wart for a few days and it'll be gone.

No lie.


----------



## EuroTech

muratic acid, one drop wait five seconds then wipe off.my great grandfather from N.C.was the local healer and that is what he used.


----------



## rayk63

My Grandmother used to do this for people. She told me that it did not always work for kin folk but she would try. I told her the number of warts I had (of which one was a big ugly seed wart on my hand) and they were gone within a couple of weeks


----------



## flatfoot

All I know is that when I was around 6-7 yrs old, I had multiple warts on my hands, and it was embarrassing at school. My grandpa told me to go see his sister and she would take care of them. So my mom took me there one day to see this tiny little lady of at least 80 years old. She took a fresh cut stick off of a sour wood  tree (I think), counted all the warts on my hands and carved a notch or ring for every wart. 

They were ALL gone in a couple of weeks. Whatever she did worked!!!


----------



## baddave




----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

My son had a few more warts than we were willing to not be concerned with.
My wife went to the preacher and he asked how many?
The next week she told him how many and he said not to worry about them anymore and in a couple weeks they have disappeared.
Oddest thing ever. He has never met that preacher...


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Thankfully, I come from a long line of wart free folks.


----------



## KyDawg

I had a principal in Grade School in Funston Ga. He run them off for me a couple of times. I think he gave like a nickel for them, rubbed them, and in a few days they would be gone. I used to play with toads trying to get more, cause a nickel was hard to come by back then.


----------



## Danuwoa

My father in law and do this.  Saw it with my own eyes.  Not sure how it works but it does.


----------



## fishman1957

When I was 10 I had a lot probably a 100 or so warts on my hands my Dad took me to the woman nextdoor a so called witch a  good witch it was midnight on a full moon she rubbed potato on my hands said a few words and within a week all the warts were gone it was amazing ..


----------



## Big7

A few drops of liquid nitrogen applied with a Q-Tip will take them off in a few seconds. After the application of the nitrogen, take a credit card or something similar and just scrape it right off. It won't even bleed and just a little truncated shaped hole is all that will remain. It works on sun spots, skin tags, moles and about anything else that's not malignant and above the skin surface.

Your Dr. will most likely have it on hand or your local welding supply will have it.

It's not a controlled substance, so you don't need a license or permit. You could get a gozillion gallons- nothing can stop the sale.


----------



## fireman32

I had a great aunt who was 1/4  Creek Indian if that matters, that got rid of my warts.  She used the potato method.  She cut the tater and rubbed it on my 4 warts then told me to go bury half of it by a grave and forget about it. Week or so later they were gone.
Also had a boss that ripped one off my hand.  I prefer the tater method.


----------



## Sandhills Hunter

Never had one talked off. Cut a seed wart out of my thumb last week with my Gerber.


----------



## twtabb

Knew a girl
Back in school that rub a wart off. Had one on my pecker and she rub it right off. The wart!!!


----------



## Havana Dude

When I was a small boy, I had one pop up on my hand. An old lady rubbed some of her spit on it for about a minute. Several days later, wart was gone, and never had another. That was about 50 years ago.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

when I was round 4 or 5 years old, I remember my mom taking me to an old woman who rubbed a wart on my hand, and gave me something to bury.  I don't even remember what it was, but that wart went away, and I have had a few others, but they seem to go away on their own after a couple weeks


----------



## Milkman

I used the duct tape trick to get most of my hand warts. The laser at the dermatologist did the trick on a couple of stubborn ones.


----------



## buckpasser

My grandfather could (and I assume can still) do it. He refuses to tell his secret, but I remember him rubbing on the spot and talking. It wasn’t long and it would disappear. He’s elderly and in bad shape now. Maybe I’ll ask him about it again before it’s too late.


----------



## Redbow

Had a couple of warts as a kid on my fingers. Went to an old man that so I was told he could talk them off. Well it didn't work for me. And the passage in the Bible about stopping bleeding when it is read I have heard from many people years ago but not lately. When asked where that passage in the Bible was each time I was told well I can't tell you exactly but its in there..If someone knows then post it. I have known preachers who did not recommend messing around with things such as this..


----------



## Bringing blood

Had a uncle that would pick up a rock rub it on a wart and place it back exactly where it was and warts would go away. My daddy would dig the seeds out one by one with his old timer


----------



## Bigtimber

Bringing blood said:


> Had a uncle that would pick up a rock rub it on a wart and place it back exactly where it was and warts would go away. My daddy would dig the seeds out one by one with his old timer



Been told long ago to find a bone in the woods.....pick it up and rub the wart til it was warm....put it back in the exact same spot and NEVER return to that spot. Wart would go away....


----------



## Havana Dude

Did a little experiment. My daughter (23), had a small wart pop up on her finger. She had tried a couple OTC remedies, very little results. I had my wife rub saliva on the wart and told daughter to just let it dry and leave it be, and just go on with normal handwashing etc once it dried. 2 weeks later, wart is gone. I don’t think there’s any voodoo involved, I think it’s a chemistry issue.


----------



## Flash

Big7 said:


> A few drops of liquid nitrogen applied with a Q-Tip will take them off in a few seconds. After the application of the nitrogen, take a credit card or something similar and just scrape it right off. It won't even bleed and just a little truncated shaped hole is all that will remain. It works on sun spots, skin tags, moles and about anything else that's not malignant and above the skin surface.
> 
> Your Dr. will most likely have it on hand or your local welding supply will have it.
> 
> It's not a controlled substance, so you don't need a license or permit. You could get a gozillion gallons- nothing can stop the sale.



Didn't work for me. I have three on one hand that has been frozen numerous times. Still there, at least two-three yrs now


----------



## Milkman

L


Flash said:


> Didn't work for me. I have three on one hand that has been frozen numerous times. Still there, at least two-three yrs now


try putting duct tape on them and leave it a couple of weeks. You may not want your restaurant customers to see it. It gets grungy and has to be changed occasionally. It worked on some I has.


----------



## Flash

Milkman said:


> L
> 
> try putting duct tape on them and leave it a couple of weeks. You may not want your restaurant customers to see it. It gets grungy and has to be changed occasionally. It worked on some I has.



I did try it before on non working days.


----------



## Longbeard1975

Redbow said:


> And the passage in the Bible about stopping bleeding when it is read I have heard from many people years ago but not lately. When asked where that passage in the Bible was each time I was told well I can't tell you exactly but its in there..If someone knows then post it. I have known preachers who did not recommend messing around with things such as this..


The blood  passage is Ezekiel 16:6
I heard about the blood scripture from an old Pentecostal preacher during a men’s prayer meeting when I was maybe 23yo. The next week I was hanging a tree stand and was cutting a long strap with a sharp knife I layed my hand open. I had memorized the scripture out of curiosity when he mentioned it. Right there in the tree I spoke the scripture and immediately it stopped bleeding I still had the cut and flap of skin but it never bled again and healed up like normal.  Years later when my daughter was about two she fell and busted her lip real bad lot of blood her mom and her both flipping out. I remembered the scripture and spoke it same thing bleeding stopped instantly. I’ve never heard about it being wrong to quote. I know the Bible says every scripture is the inspired word of God. I know it works and surely hope God doesn’t consider it witchcraft. I’ve heard various other similar healing or sayings that I’d never mess with because it is not in the scripture.
* After pondering on the thought, I don’t believe it is wrong to quote a scripture like this. In the Bible the Devil does quote scripture but never exactly he always twist it somehow like the temptation of Jesus in the Wilderness or twisting the wording to Eve in the garden about Gods warning. I don’t think witchcraft can be denied it’s in the Bible so we know it does exist, maybe not like TV and movies but it is real. I think a witch would be more scared to quote directly from the Bible for any use. Also brings to mind the scripture Luke 11:18 a demon or witch would not could not use the Bible for  evil purposes. Didn’t mean to derail the thread but got me to thinking.


----------



## Fletch_W

My brother could do this.


----------

